

Best Consulting Gig Ever... - kitty
http://joedantoni.wordpress.com/2012/11/20/the-best-consulting-gig-ever/

======
karenL
So they want someone to work on performance problems for free for a week? And
then pay $24/hr afterwards for someone who knows all major RDBMSs? I think
they might just get what they pay for.

------
Zanyinj
In southern europe that'd actually be a fair offer.

